# Practice



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Practice

I guess to be a good shot and stay a good shot you need plenty of practice so my question is how many hours a day or week do you put in practicing with the slingshot how do you practice ie what targets do you shoot at how far are you standing away from your target do you have high and low targets

Do you have a set way of practicing or do you change it each day any help would be grateful thanks phil.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

My inside setup for bad days or when i get off work super late is a simple little catchbox and about 15 feet away. When i get the privillage to get out and sling I always try to change it up to keep all your skills sharp. I enjoy tyarget shooting but if you hunt like myself once in a while its good to keep all skills sharp so when you randomly stumble apon a great oppertunity your prepaired.

Charles had a gem of a idea for good pratice. He suggested having someone with you go set up a bunch of randomly placed cans and as you walk the area you are in and see the random target you take a sling at it like hunting were targets are not in predictable spots.

Just my 2 cents Cheers BC-Slinger


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

I like that ideal of Charles...on sporting clays you walk a course thru the woods and stuff pops up!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

In the fall of 2011 I was home during the day and practiced alot . Usually about 2hrs a day, 300 shots or more, five days a week. High targets, low targets, near targets, far targets. Not as much "stump shooting" as I would have liked since I shot while my baby slept and I've never liked to lose ammo but a ton of shots nonetheless.

Now that I work during the day I'm lucky to get in a couple hours a week but I have so much practice time "in the bank" that my skill and accuracy are still improving instead of degrading even though I don't shoot as much.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I probably average a couple of hours a day...though that includes slingbows as well. Mainly shooting from 10 or 12 metres. I usually have targets at head height for the SS and midestion height for the arrows.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I shoot everyday for at least an hour. My indoor shooting is a 31 foot distance. With my outdoor catchbox I usually shoot about 45-50 feet. I'm always taking the dog for walks and I shoot at leaves and snoballs and other things I think would make a good target. Also, when my dog needs to go outside, I go out with him and take some shots. I just started shooting last fall so I figured I had a lot of catching up to do so for two months straight I was shooting and shooting for hours everyday. I'm pretty confident with my shooting now, so my practice is about 15-20 minute spurts about 3-5 times a day. The little sessions are longer if I'm shooting outside. I work from spring to fall so I got a lot of time to practice.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

At the moment i am shooting at drinks cans hanging from the roof inside my shed i am standing 30 odd feet away and can now hit it almost every time i practicing for two hours aday at the moment  I suffer with C O P D and Arthritis so i dont work my lungs will not let me so i have a bit of time on my hands i just wonderd how other people practice do you think i should now move on to a smaller targets thanks phil.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Several hours a week, with several more on the weekends. This time is divied up between slingshots, my blowgun, longbows, a recurve, & an old crossbow, with various firearms in the weekend mix as well. Being that a slingshot was my very first projectile, it is often what I'm inclined to go for first, especially when I see pests outside. My method is to first address the movin targets (squirrels (grey), grackles, & pigeons), then once they've dispersed, quickly identify stationary targets (specific leaf/pine-cone, rock on the ground, or knot in a tree, for example). After discovering this forum however, I've been neglecting my other "toys"...


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

In case you feel it makes a difference, it should be understood I'm a target shooter. I too have been shooting for just bit more than a year.

Since I'm in the retired category and have indoor range, it's easy to get 2+ (mostly +) hours daily. I'm finding fun factor to be enhanced by spllitting up the shooting time into 15-20 minute segments. Then I do something else for an hour or two. For me, don't get bored and remain more focused, of course being retired makes that easy.

Inside shooting distance is limited to 35 ft max. Outside (if I remain on my property) max distance is 90-100 ft, though rarely do I shoot from more than 60.

Virtually all my shooting is at same height ... 'bout 48" ... from ground. That's something I should start changing up.

Targets? Yep, started w/ pop cans & continue to use them regularly. Also now shoot at various sized leather targets from 3" dia to 1.5". Outside I also use spoons. Have recently gotten more into paper targets.

Am now interested in measuring consistency. So don't just shoot @ a can, but am counting how many hits out of how many shots. There's a poll here on the forum that asks how many hits at 4" target would ya score with 10 shots. Thought I'd be easy 10/10. Nope. Did 3 sets of 40 shots and hit count was 35, 36, & 38, so I'm a 9/10.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Knoll said:


> In case you feel it makes a difference, it should be understood I'm a target shooter. I too have been shooting for just bit more than a year.
> 
> Since I'm in the retired category and have indoor range, it's easy to get 2+ (mostly +) hours daily. I'm finding fun factor to be enhanced by spllitting up the shooting time into 15-20 minute segments. Then I do something else for an hour or two. For me, don't get bored and remain more focused, of course being retired makes that easy.
> 
> ...


The leather targets sound like a good idear i would love an indoor shoot but dont have room so i have to brave the snow can only do 15 minits a time because its so cold here at the moment but looking forward to the warmer days again ATB Phil.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks every one for all the help


----------

